# Goldfische reduzieren -> wo kann ich einen Sonnenbarsch kaufen?



## Katij79 (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
um den Goldfischbestand auf Dauer im Teich zu reduzieren, sollen 2 (gleichgeschlechtliche) __ Sonnenbarsche in den Teich gesetzt werden.
Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo in der Nähe von Solingen ich welche kaufen kann? Möchte den Tieren möglichst keine langen stressigen Transportwege zumuten.
Wie kann ich sicher sein, dass ich zwei gleichgeschlechtliche Tiere bekomme?

Viele Grüße
Kati


----------



## lotta (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Kati,
Ich habe vor einer Woche auch 2 gleichgeschlechtliche __ Sonnenbarsche gekauft.
Ich konnte sie über die Aquarienabteilung des Hagebaumarkts bestellen.
Frag doch mal in  Garten- oder Baumärkten, mit Aquariumabteilung in deiner Gegend nach.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Kamilah (10. Juni 2014)

Wir haben Schulz und Schröder bei Dehner gekauft, aber Hornbach hätte auch welche gehabt.


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Juni 2014)

Normalerweise führen derzeit alle Bau-& Zoomärkte __ Sonnenbarsche!
Einfach mal alle abklappern.


----------



## Tinky (10. Juni 2014)

Ja achte aber penibel darauf, dass es gleiche Geschlechter sind...habe an Pfingsten wieder 12 junge und 2 ältere __ Sonnenbarsche verschenkt!
Das Gute an Ihnen ist, man kann Sie perfekt aus dem Teich fischen...die sind fast von alleine in den Kescher geschwommen wenn man sich ihnen gaaanz langsam aber bedrohlich nähert...die nehmen es mit allem auf offensichtlich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2014)

Hi Kati,

bei deiner Teichgröße bringen 2 Sonnenfische in Verkaufsgröße (6cm) kaum was. Ich hab 5 "große" Lepomis gibbosus von ca. 15cm im Teich, trotzdem gibt es ordentlich Nachkommen der Cypriniden. Fischchen mit 1cm packen sie gerade noch so, ab 1,5cm (Goldfischbrut hat das mit 3-4 Wochen) ignorieren sie die die Brut der Rotfedern, Schleien und Goldelritzen. Die "Wirkung" dieser "Räuber" wird von Laien auch maßlos überschätzt. Jeder größere __ Goldfisch alleine frißt in ein-zwei Wochen mehr von seinem eigenen Nachwuchs als 1 Sonnenbarsch in ganzen Jahr - da rein carnivore Kleintierfresser wie __ Sonnenbarsche und echte __ Raubfische wie __ Barsche, __ Hechte, __ Waller ect. ja auch einen Magen haben (im Gegensatz zu den Cypriniden die kaum ein Sättigungsgefühl kennen) machen sie auch mal ein Tage Pause mit dem jagen wenn der voll ist

wie schon geschrieben wurde sind Lepomis gibbosus eigentlich Standartfische und in jeder "Teichfischabteilung" anzutreffen. Die Geschlechtfeststellung ist da aber nicht immer ganz einfach, anfangs tragen sie noch die Weibchentracht und erst wenn die Geschlechtsreife näher rückt werden die Unterschiede richtig deutlich (Männchen haben dann den großen auffälligen "Kürbiskernfleck" auf dem Kiemendeckel

MfG Frank


----------



## McFly72 (10. Juni 2014)

Kamilah schrieb:


> Wir haben Schulz und Schröder bei Dehner gekauft, .......


Da habe ich meine auch gekauft


----------



## Schlammkescher (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Kati,
ich habe in meinem Gartenteich Goldfische und __ Sonnenbarsche. Jahrelang haben sie sich bestandsmäßig das Gleichgewicht gehalten, so dass ich von gut 20 Goldfischen regelmäßig 2-4 Nachwuchsfische jährlich hatte. In etwas so viele Goldfische wurden auch vom __ Reiher geholt. Im letzten Jahr hat der Reiher mächtig zugeschlagen und der Bestand ist aus dem Gleichgewicht geraten. Da lauern inzwischen mehr als 15 ausgewachsene Männchen, dazu Weibchen und zahllose Jungfische. Es macht also schon Sinn, ausgewachsene Männchen zu kaufen, aber vielleicht mehr als zwei (zu erkennen an dem seitlichen Fleck und dem gelben Flossensaum).
Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die Sonnenbarsche empfindlich gegen schnellen Temperaturwechsel, so dass ich im zeitigen Frühjahr immer etliche tote __ Barsche aus dem Teich holen muss. Bei gleichgeschlechtigen Tieren kann es Dir also schnell passieren, dass Du im nächsten Jahr vor dem selben Problem stehst.

Ich würde liebend gern Sonnenbarsche abgeben, aber ich bekomme sie nicht aus dem Teich heraus (10m Durchmesser)! Leider tun sie mir trotz größter Vorsicht nicht den gefallen, "fast von allein" in den Kescher zu gehen. Wen jemand hierzu eine hilfreiche Idee hat, wäre ich mehr als dankbar.


----------



## Katij79 (25. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!!! Bin ja echt immer wieder positiv überrascht, wie gut das hier klappt 
Haben 2 __ Barsche bei der Zoohandlung Thomas in Hilden gekauft und die Zwei wurden den ganzen Weg von mir brav in der "Schwebe" gehalten, *boah anstrengend*, damit die nicht rumpurzeln. Und die waren ganz schön agil in ihrem Beutel.
Also Manni und Willi sind seid  hmm ca. 2 Wochen im Teich.....mehr lässt sich leider auch net sagen. Man sieht ja nix. Ich hab ein wenig Bedenken, wenn __ Knoblauchkröte sagt, die Goldis fressen den eigenen Nachwuchs und die Barsche eher nur die wirklich kleinen Fische...könnten die Barsche verhungern?
Hehe in nen Kescher würden glaub ich nur die Goldis schwimmen, aus lauter (Neu-)Gier. Wir haben das Füttern eingestellt, nur leider ist der ganze Teich schon verdammt grün.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2014)

Hi Katja,

so leicht verhungern sie nicht, wenn es div. Insektenlarven, Würmchen ect. im Teich gibt machen sie die Sonnenfische darüber her. Wenn sie es gewöhnt sind - erst frisch aus dem Handel sind - fressen sie sogar Futter was für die Goldfische gedacht ist (meine z.B bedienen sich auch immer wenn ich die Koi, Rotfedern und Schleien fütter - da gehen sogar manche der __ Stichlinge mit ans Kunstfutter)

MfG Frank


----------



## Katij79 (25. Juni 2014)

Öhm, ich meinte eigentlich, die goldis werden nicht mehr gefüttert 
Aber danke das beantwortet meine Frage ja trotzdem.

P.S. Ich habe leider keine großen Hoffnungen, die Goldis noch zu reduzieren, kein __ Reiher in Sicht, die Katzen trauen sich offenbar nicht, geschenkt haben wollte sie auch keiner.


----------



## Katij79 (25. Juni 2014)

so..jetzt mit bild im profil


----------



## Kamilah (25. Juni 2014)

Also Schulz und Schröder lieben Mehlwürmer (so sie denn schnell genug sind und welche abbekommen  )
Ansonsten mampfen die alles, was so an __ Fliegen und Mücken oder anderen Insekten im Teich landet.
Sie gehen allerdings auch an die Goldisticks, die scheinen sie zu kennen.


----------



## lotta (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo Katja,
ich konnte junge (andere Leute auch, ältere ) 
Goldfische, im "Fisch führenden"  
Baumarkt in unserer Nähe abgeben.
Telefonier doch mal in deiner Nähe rum.
Viel Glück Bine


----------

